# White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

Fischt jemand die White Veit und kann mir etwas dazu sagen.
Ich habe die erste Modelle gesehen die waren noch nicht so toll..
Ist die inzwischen besser verarbeitet , hat sich jetzt einen Hakenöse , ist der Griff besser usw..


----------



## spin73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Hallo Merlin. Welche "ersten Modelle" meinst du denn? Es gibt von der Rute soweit ich weiß nur ein Modell, und zwar in einer limitierten Auflage von 300 Stück! Dieses hatte auch schon immer eine Hakenöse und Ausgleichsgewichte. Wie die Rute sich beim fischen verhält weiß ich nicht, da ich sie selbst nur mal bei Moritz in Nauen kurz in der Hand hatte. Ich besitze aber die Predator MH (erste Serie). Diese hat keine Hakenöse oder Ausgleichsgewichte, welche ich aber auch nie wirklich vermisst habe. Was die Verarbeitung meiner Predator angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass sie nicht die geringsten Verabeitungsmängel aufweist, auch keine andere Rute die ich von Hearty Rise bisher in der Hand hatte. Auch an der "White Veit" konnte ich nichts dergleichen ausmachen. Was soll denn bitteschön an dem Griff schlecht sein?! Hattest du denn je schon eine der Ruten selbst in der Hand oder gefischt? Außerdem findet man mit Google genügend Informationen zu den Ruten, auch auf der Website von Veit selbst: http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__white_veit____meine_rute.html


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Die übertriebene Werbung von Veit kenne ich....
Als die ersten Ruten auf dem Markt kamen waren einige ganz bescheiden verarbeitet....Lackfehler, Ringe teilweise zugeklebt , kleine Risse im Kork ( Gummi oder was das ist ) am Handteil , bei einigen fehlte die Hakenöse usw..
Das passte nicht mit dem Lobgesang von Veit zusammen..
Deswegen sollte die nächste Charge nun viel besser werden / sein ?


----------



## spin73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Kann ich nicht beurteilen und will das auch nicht werten. Kommentiere das deshalb auch nicht weiter. 

Fehlende Hakenöse halte ich für ausgeschlossen! Ebenso die anderen von dir angesprochenen anderen "Mängel". Zumal die Rute extra mit einer Hakenöse versehen wurde, weil Veit sich an der fehlenden bei der Predator gestört hatte. Hatte nun schon so einige Hearty Rise Ruten in der Hand und fische auch selbst eine. An nicht einer Rute habe ich je solche von dir angesprochenen Mängel entdecken können - tut mir leid. Über Geschmack kann man sicher streiten. Meins, ist die Rute schon optisch nicht. Auch hat jeder andere Vorlieben und bevorzugt je nach Geschmack Ruten diverser Hersteller und Aktion. Jedoch sind die Mängelvorwürfe in Sachen Verarbeitung der HR-Ruten, schlichtweg Unsinn. 

Es gibt keine nächste Charge! Die Ruten sind laut Veits eigener Aussage und der von Premium Tackle auf 250 Stück limitiert.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

@Spin 73
ich habe das selber gesehen...und ich hatte mit den Problemen der Rute zu tun.....
Es wurde auch nicht alle 300 Stück aufeinmal ausgeliefert...sondern ich 2 Lieferungen ...und da die erste Lieferung bescheiden war sind viele zurück an den Hersteller gegangen...

Die Hearty Rise Ruten sind super und da gibt es auch nichts zu meckern..

Wenn Veit seine Rute sooo lobt und die auch nicht ganz billig ist ..kann man auch eine gewisse Qualität erwarten oder nicht ?


----------



## spin73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Da gebe ich dir recht. Für das Geld erwarte ich auch keine Mängel. 

Wie gesagt kann ich nur für die Predator und ein paar andere Modelle sprechen. Die WV hatte ich letztens kurz mal trocken gewedelt. Ist mir in der Spitze zu weich und optisch nicht mein Fall. Aber das ist wie gesagt auch Geschmackssache. Wenn solche Mängel aufgetreten sind, ist das natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Ich halte nur Verallgemeinerungen, Aufgrund persönlicher Negativerfahrungen, für falsch.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



spin73 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht. Für das Geld erwarte ich auch keine Mängel.
> 
> Wie gesagt kann ich nur für die Predator und ein paar andere Modelle sprechen. Die WV hatte ich letztens kurz mal trocken gewedelt. Ist mir in der Spitze zu weich und optisch nicht mein Fall. Aber das ist wie gesagt auch Geschmackssache. Wenn solche Mängel aufgetreten sind, ist das natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Ich halte nur Verallgemeinerungen, Aufgrund persönlicher Negativerfahrungen, für falsch.




Ich haben nichts verallgemeinert ????
 ich habe nur gefragt ob die Ruten noch irgendwelche Mängel haben.....weil ich mir die vielleicht noch zulegen will.


----------



## spin73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Es klang so wie: "Hearty Rise ist generell schlecht verabreitet". Hattest ja geschrieben, das dem nicht so ist. 

Am besten wäre wohl wenn du dir eine solche Rute vor Ort anschaust und sie dann kaufst. Ich weiß, hat kaum jemand stehen, aber bei dem Preis wäre es vielleicht doch eine Option ein bisschen zu fahren und die Rute selbst zu begutachten?


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



spin73 schrieb:


> Es klang so wie: "Hearty Rise ist generell schlecht verabreitet". Hattest ja geschrieben, das dem nicht so ist.




????????
Ich habe nur von der White Veit gesprochen !!!!!


----------



## spin73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Dachte das ist jetzt abgehakt!? Ich habe es doch verstanden!


----------



## Khaane (23. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Ist die Predator 2 baugleich bzw. setzt auf den gleichen Blank wie die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme Spin 892MH?

Die Mitchell ist auf jeden Fall bretthart und recht kopflastig.


----------



## spin73 (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ist die Predator 2 baugleich bzw. setzt auf den gleichen Blank wie die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme Spin 892MH?
> 
> Die Mitchell ist auf jeden Fall bretthart und recht kopflastig.



Wie kommst du auf diesen Unsinn? Dieses Gerücht wurde hier schon mal im Forum platziert. Kenne die Mitchell ziemlich gut, bzw. die Lite EVX, den direkten Vorgänger. Hab die ca. ein Jahr gefischt. Der Blank ist bis auf die Farbe bei der Extreme Spin der gleiche. Das sind für den Preis extrem gute Blanks. Der Blank der Predator ist indes ungleich schneller und merklich anders.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Ganz ruhig Spin...
Jeder empfindet anders.


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist die WV etwas weicher in der Spitze als die Predator. Von Verabeitungsfehlern hat man aber bei beiden gelesen. Das kommt aber überall mal vor.

Habe bei beobachtet wie viele ihre WV wieder verticken wollten und keine wollte sie haben. Erst für nen Minipreis sind die weg gegangen. 

Ich kaufe aus Prinzip nix für das Veit die Werbetrommel rührt.

PS:

Moin Merlin!


----------



## welsfaenger (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

hmm  wenn hier jemand was platziert dann wohl eher der Herr Spin73.
Ständig ungefragt irgendwas zu HR schreiben !?!?!?
Manche Posts sind hier tlw. sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Jamdoumo...kann ich sehr gut Nachvollziehen.
Möchte die Rute auch nicht geschenkt bekommen.
Trotz limitierter Auflage ist diese Rute gefloppt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm wenn hier jemand was platziert dann wohl eher der Herr Spin73.
> Ständig ungefragt irgendwas zu HR schreiben !?!?!?
> Manche Posts sind hier tlw. sehr fragwürdig.


 
Sorry aber den Eindruck habe ich ganz und garnicht! Ich ordne Spin eher bei überzeugten Nutzern als anderswo ein. Guter Typ!

Du hingegen hälst doch auch überall die Smoke in die Sonne ob aus Überzeugung oder um nur zu protegieren... 

Und?


----------



## spin73 (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm  wenn hier jemand was platziert dann wohl eher der Herr Spin73.
> Ständig ungefragt irgendwas zu HR schreiben !?!?!?
> Manche Posts sind hier tlw. sehr fragwürdig.



Da staune ich aber. Zu deiner Beruhigung: Ich arbeite weder für Hearty Rise noch "platziere" ich hier ungefragt etwas! Das hier ist ein Forum zum Austausch von Erfahrungen und Informationen. Soll ich dich zukünftig vor jedem Post um Erlaubnis fragen? Ich antworte lediglich auf Fragen und Posts von Usern, insofern ich darüber sachlich Auskunft geben kann. Ich fische seit einer geraumen Zeit nur noch meine Lesaths, eine Stradic zum Barscheln und fürs Boot, und eine Biomaster Select Shad. Von daher muss ich mich nicht dem Verdacht aussetzen ein "Hearty Rise-Jünger" zu sein oder Schlechtes Gut zu reden. Also tendentiell eher ein "Shimano-Jünger". Die WV gefällt mir auch nicht, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Jeder fischt was er mag. Du kannst im übrigen glauben was du willst. Nur unsachliche Seitenhiebe und stumpfes Gepoltere, jucken mich nicht die Bohne. Was aber Quatsch ist, bleibt nun mal Quatsch. Mag sein das manche Verarbeitungsprobleme bei ihren HR-Ruten hatten. Ich persönlich habe solche nicht gehabt und auch nicht gesehen, bei keiner Rute die ich bisher genauer begrabbelt habe. Und ich kann ganz grundsätzlich nur von MEINEN Erfahrungen sprechen. Diese müssen sich aber nicht mit denen anderer Nutzer decken. In der Preisklasse, sind solche Mängel, ohne Frage nicht hinnehmbar.

@Daniel SN                       "Ganz ruhig Spin...
Jeder empfindet anders.     "

Ich bin doch ruhig. Alles ok. Nur ist das Gerücht des gleichen Rutenblanks der Mitchell und der Predator einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich hatte beide Ruten über längere Zeit im Einsatz, und kann diese daher problemlos einschätzen und miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

@Spin 73
Welsfänger hat schon Recht.
Ich hatte eine Frage zur WV  ...und du antwortest ständig mit der HR..
das sind für mich auch 2 Paar Schuhe


----------



## welsfaenger (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Danke Merlin, wenigstens einer der den Sinn meines Post verstanden hat.
Es ging mir ja um das völlige fehlplatzierte posten von sowas. 

@Jamdoumo
naja, so häufig empfehle (und zwar nur Empfehlungen auf direkte Fragen!) auch nicht die Smoke. Und wenn ja, war das sicher keine Fehlempfehlung, ist ja auch ein guter Stock.
Ungefragt poste ich nix darüber.


----------



## spin73 (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Die VW ist wohl keine Hearty Rise Rute? Entweder liest du meine Posts nicht wirklich oder verstehst den Kontext nicht. Auf die WV bin ich außerdem mehrfach schon explizit eingegangen. Im übrigen hast du ein paar Sachen geschrieben, die einfach so nicht stimmen können. Deshalb stellte ich dir am Anfang die Frage, ob du die Rute selbst schon in der Hand hattest bzw. gefischt.  Es gibt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht eine WV, bei der die Hakenöse vergessen wurde. Habe ich selber noch nie gehört oder darüber etwas gelesen. Da kann ich den Veit aber auch gern mal selbst zu fragen. 

@Welsfaenger

Was an dem Gesamtkontext zwischen WV und Predator "völlig fehlplatziert" ist, weiß du offensichtlich nur selbst, oder?

Im ürbigen hat Jamdoumo völlig recht. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Mir ist das sowieso wurscht…ich wollte nur mal verdeutlichen wie schnell man unter Verdacht gerät….

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat doch sogar ein Freund von Dir die Smoke (Mit)-entwickelt…Somit hätten wir auch ein Motiv. 

War/ist doch so oder?


----------



## welsfaenger (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Das stimmt schon. Darf ich deswegen dann dazu nichts sagen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Darf ich deswegen dann dazu nichts sagen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Danke!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Merlin schrieb:


> *Wenn Veit seine Rute sooo lobt und die auch nicht ganz billig ist ..kann man auch eine gewisse Qualität erwarten oder nicht *?



Warum?

Gelobt wird in der Werbung doch immer !

Die Qualität ergibt sich einfach durch Erfahrung im Rutenbau und entsprechend hochwertiges Baumaterial.

Es kann im Prinzip Jeder irgendwo eine Rute bestellen und diese dann bewerben- letztendlich kommt es darauf an, dass sich Qualität durchsetzt und nicht der Name auf der Rute.

Und da haben namhafte Hersteller eben ganz viel mehr Erfahrung und können Besseres günstiger anbieten.

Sondereditionen / kleine Produktstückzahlen bieten sich da eher für Fans und Sammler an - der Markt ist von guten Zanderstöcken bereits gesättigt.

Meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



> Die übertriebene Werbung von Veit kenne ich....





> ich habe das selber gesehen...und ich hatte mit den Problemen der Rute zu tun.....
> Wenn Veit seine Rute sooo lobt und die auch nicht ganz billig ist...





> Habe beobachtet wie viele ihre WV wieder verticken wollten und keiner wollte sie haben. Erst für nen Minipreis sind die weg gegangen.
> Ich kaufe aus Prinzip nix für das Veit die Werbetrommel rührt.





> Möchte die Rute auch nicht geschenkt bekommen.
> Trotz limitierter Auflage ist diese Rute gefloppt.



Der Leser wundert sich und der Kenner schmunzelt wissend!


----------



## Daniel SN (24. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Offtopic.... Die Smoke ist aber auch GEIL!!!


----------



## Aurikus (25. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Offtopic.... Die Smoke ist aber auch GEIL!!!



Aber sowas von!!!


----------



## HeikoNRW (25. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Also ich hab die Rute(nr.142)und bin sehr zufrieden. Verarbeitung ist tip top und so wie veit sie beschreibt. Hatte schon 2 Stück in der Hand und konnte bei keiner irgendwelche Mängel feststellen. Ich angel echt gerne damit.#6


----------



## Angler9999 (25. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



spin73 schrieb:


> Nur ist das Gerücht des gleichen Rutenblanks der Mitchell und der Predator einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich hatte beide Ruten über längere Zeit im Einsatz, und kann diese daher problemlos einschätzen und miteinander vergleichen.



Danke, endlich mal etwas was nicht von Hörensagen eines Freudes kommt.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist die WV etwas weicher in der Spitze als die Predator. Von Verabeitungsfehlern hat man aber bei beiden gelesen. Das kommt aber überall mal vor.
> 
> Habe bei beobachtet wie viele ihre WV wieder verticken wollten und keine wollte sie haben. Erst für nen Minipreis sind die weg gegangen.



Ich habe davon nichts mitbekommen.  Für einen Minipreis würde ich die vermutlich mal testen. 

Es gibt sicher den richtigen Einsatzzweck für diese Rute. Ohne diese jedoch gefischt zu haben ist es nicht fachmännisch Äußerungen über Qualität abzugeben.


----------



## HeikoNRW (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass die Rute für einen mini Preis irgendwo weggegangen ist, da es definitiv keine schlechte Rute ist.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Vor 3 Wochen das Angebot für 120€ abgelehnt.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Vor 3 Wochen das Angebot für 120€ abgelehnt.



Gut möglich.
 Hier im Board wurde keine für 120€ abgegeben. Für 120€ kann man auch mal testen. Da ist der Veitaufschlag bereits weg....:q


----------



## Daniel SN (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Ne ich möchte die Rute einfach nicht haben...
Mit dem Gedanken sie weiter zu verkaufen, habe ich allerdings gespielt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Moin,

letztendlich wird sich nur Qualität durchsetzen - und davon gibt es reichlich am Markt.

Das Design , die Farbe sind Geschmackssache.

Ich würde die Rute neben diesen Komponenten auch wegen des Griffteils ablehnen, komme mit solchen modernen Designs nicht klar - auch ergonomisch.Außerdem ist der Preis m.M. nach für eine unbekannte Rute extrem saftig - da bekommt man schon fast handgebaute Einzelstücke für.

Ansonsten werden die Käufer wissen lassen, ob sich die Rute durchsetzt oder nicht.

Durch dieses thread wird jedenfalls schonmal tüchtig geworben für umsonst 

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass die Rute für einen mini Preis irgendwo weggegangen ist, da es definitiv keine schlechte Rute ist.



Mag sein, daß das keine schlechte Rute ist, obwohl es vielleicht angeraten wäre, sich zu solchen Statements nur hinreißen zu lassen, wenn man über entsprechende Erfahrung und vor allem Vergleichsmöglichkeiten verfügt, andernfalls sind solche Beiträge nicht nur wertlos sondern unter Umständen auch irreführend! ;-)

Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich kühn, für 'ne unerprobte Noname-Rute 300 Steine auf den Tisch zu legen. Für das Geld bekommt man definitiv(und hier kann man dieses Adjektiv guten Gewissens verwenden) eine qualitativ hochwertige und lange erprobte Rute, die keine Wünsche offen läßt.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß das keine schlechte Rute ist, obwohl es vielleicht angeraten wäre, sich zu solchen Statements nur hinreißen zu lassen, wenn man über entsprechende Erfahrung und vor allem Vergleichsmöglichkeiten verfügt, andernfalls sind solche Beiträge nicht nur wertlos sondern unter Umständen auch irreführend! ;-)
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich kühn, für 'ne unerprobte Noname-Rute 300 Steine auf den Tisch zu legen. Für das Geld bekommt man definitiv(und hier kann man dieses Adjektiv guten Gewissens verwenden) eine qualitativ hochwertige und lange erprobte Rute, die keine Wünsche offen läßt.


 

 stimmt


----------



## HeikoNRW (27. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Habe einen guten Rabatt auf die Rute bekommen, 300€ war mir auch zu teuer. Aber wer die Rute für 120€ verkauft ist ziemlich dumm meiner Meinung nach. Bei ebay wird man wohl wesentlich mehr dafür bekommen.


----------



## HeikoNRW (27. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß das keine schlechte Rute ist, obwohl es vielleicht angeraten wäre, sich zu solchen Statements nur hinreißen zu lassen, wenn man über entsprechende Erfahrung und vor allem Vergleichsmöglichkeiten verfügt, andernfalls sind solche Beiträge nicht nur wertlos sondern unter Umständen auch irreführend! ;-)
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich kühn, für 'ne unerprobte Noname-Rute 300 Steine auf den Tisch zu legen. Für das Geld bekommt man definitiv(und hier kann man dieses Adjektiv guten Gewissens verwenden) eine qualitativ hochwertige und lange erprobte Rute, die keine Wünsche offen läßt.



Also willst du damit sagen, dass die Meinung von jedem, der nicht mindestens 1000 Ruten in der Hand hatte oder gebaut hat, wertlos und irreführend ist??

Unerprobt kann man so nicht sagen, da Herr Wilde sie erprobt hat, falls man seinen Worten/Erfahrung glaubt.

Ich finde, das viele die Rute grundlos schlecht reden ohne sie je in der Hand gehabt haben oder damit am Wasser waren. Das sind wohl die einzigen wertlosen und irreführenden Kommentare

Und wenn einer sagt, dass er die Rute nicht mal für "geschenkt" haben möchte, ohne diese je benutzt zu haben, finde ich das absolut lächerlich und vorurteilshaft.


----------



## spin73 (27. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Also willst du damit sagen, dass die Meinung von jedem, der nicht mindestens 1000 Ruten in der Hand hatte oder gebaut hat, wertlos und irreführend ist??
> 
> *Das halte ich zum Teil auch für Unsinn. Guter Einwand. Zumal die subjektiven Vorlieben viel zu oft die angebliche Objektivität trüben.*
> 
> ...



Man sollte generell nicht augrund persönlicher Präferenzen Urteile für andere fällen.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



> Unerprobt kann man so nicht sagen, da Herr Wilde sie erprobt hat, falls man seinen Worten/Erfahrung glaubt.



Rauchen ist gesund!

gez. Dr. Marlboro


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Die würd ich mir allein schon wegen den Namen nicht kaufen  Hört sich für mich eher nach nen cocktail aus bestimmten Szenebars an, aber nicht nach einer Angelrute... Außerdem zahlt man bei sowas eigentlich immer (unnötig) den Namen mit.


----------



## HeikoNRW (28. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*

Super wie sinnlos/dumm manche Kommentare hier im Forum sind,#q spricht auf jeden Fall für die Verfasser....

Hier wurde nach Erfahrungen gefragt oder vielleicht objektiven Meinungen und gepostest wird nur *******. 

traurig


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. November 2014)

*AW: White Veit Rute Ehrfahrungen*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Also willst du damit sagen, dass die Meinung von jedem, der nicht mindestens 1000 Ruten in der Hand hatte oder gebaut hat, wertlos und irreführend ist??
> 
> Nein, daß will ich damit nicht sagen. Ich wollte damit lediglich anregen, daß Leute, die vor noch nicht mal einem Jahr ihren Schein gemacht haben und auf der Suche nach ihrer ersten Zander/Aal/Hecht-Rute waren, sich vielleicht in solchen Fragen etwas zurück halten sollten. Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber es ist einfach davon auszugehen, daß dir, sowohl was mittel-hochpreisige Ruten betrifft als auch die Anforderungen an solche Ruten im langfristigen Zandereinsatz betreffend allerwahrscheinlichst die Erfahrungen und vor allem die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen werden.
> 
> ...



Geschenkt oder auch für kleineres Geld würde ich das Teil jederzeit mal testen...|wavey:


----------

